# Third Time Chuck



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2007)

I decided to thaw a couple of chucks out for an overnighter. This will be my third try at pullable chuck roast.  They were still a little frozen when I got home so I put them in FoodSaver bags with some wooster sauce and sucked them down to pressure in some flavor.  They are in the sink soaking it up.  

They go on tonight.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I decided to thaw a couple of chucks out for an overnighter. This will be my third try at pullable chuck roast.  They were still a little frozen when I got home so I put them in FoodSaver bags with some wooster sauce and sucked them down to pressure in some flavor.  They are in the sink soaking it up.
> 
> They go on tonight.



Third times a charm Cliff!!!  Once they get to 200* try the fork test, don't take them off till they twist with ease!!


----------



## cleglue (Mar 9, 2007)

What temperature do you smoke them?  About what is the average time to smoke a roast?  Maybe three pounds.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2007)

I plan to go about three hours per lb.  What seems to be a small chuck roast is an all day event.

I smoked the last two between 230-250.  Foiled at 165 and pulled them off at 200.  This time they ain't coming off till they are tender.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 9, 2007)

Cliff,

I just took a very small 2 pound 1 ounce roast out of the freezer.  I think I'll try smoking one tomorrow.  This will be my first chuck roast.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Cliff,
> 
> I just took a very small 2 pound 1 ounce roast out of the freezer.  I think I'll try smoking one tomorrow.  This will be my first chuck roast.
> 
> Good luck with yours.



Good luck back at you.  

Mine are some honkers from Sam's.   They are about four lbs each.  I expect them to be on the wsm for 12-16 hours.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 9, 2007)

I usually go about 1:15-1:30/lbs depends on the piece of meat..may even go a bit longer if its really marbled. the sams here got in whole chuck rolls, gonna get one when I get back from vegas.....good eatin.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2007)

My WSM clocked in at 8:30.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliff out of curiosity, why do you have the chucks raised on a pan??


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2007)

last chuck roast I did, 3 pounder , took 5 hours to get to 195*... stubborn piece of meat, but well worth the effort


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cliff out of curiosity, why do you have the chucks raised on a pan??



I had already used the pan during defrosting so I figured I would do the whole thing in the pan and wrap it all with foil.  

This whole cook may have turned into a cluster.  I usually have the smoker loaded down so temps are easier to mantain.  This time there was only 8llbs of meat to begin with and I had a temp spike about 3am that went above 300.  

The meat was at 165 at that time so it was time to wrap in foil.  That would have worked out good had I had another roll of foil.  

I got the roast foiled at 195.  It may be a waste of time.  They look pretty dark but I am going to go ahead and finish them and rest them.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2007)

They're looking good to me Cliff. I hate when you got to get foil and there is only a 3 in. piece left :x 
Good luck on the rest of the cook


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

You've come this far, don't stop now Cliff.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> They're looking good to me Cliff. I hate when you got to get foil and there is only a 3 in. piece left :x
> Good luck on the rest of the cook



Puff, I agree, who in their right frickin' mind takes out foil and knowing there isn't enough left to use, puts it back in the cupboard; doesn't throw it away; doesn't leave a note saying "we need more foil." Pi$$es me off!  IDIOTS!

 [smilie=sorry.gif] 

Chucks looking good Cliff.


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same ones that do it with the toiletpaper.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

how we looking now?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> how we looking now?



I will know around Lunch time.  They smell ok.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Not a total loss.  The beef was very pullable and had a good flavor.  Probably more smokey than I would shoot for on the next one.

It was very good at the center of  the roast.  I had some waste around the outside edges but they were unfoiled for a long time.  I rested them for about four hours.

They both pulled very easy and the meat I saved was very moist.









ps: After I took the meat off I opened all the vents on my wsm just to see what it would do.  The temp peaked at around 340 and is now at 230.  That is about 17 hours.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 10, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2y23lih4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same ones that do it with the toiletpaper.[/quote:2y23lih4]

  Now THAT's funny  lol got plenty of them round here !!! :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks great Cliff. I love the colors of chuck after it's been smoked.


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

Came out looking real good. Unlike pork, beef seems to be smoke sensitive.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliff,

They look good.  How is the outside suppose to look?  My little chuck roast is at 157 degrees.  I have it only sitting on foil.  Should I wrap it?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Cleglue,
All the chucks I've done always look burnt to me for some reason. The outside color is usually a dark brown almost black. Take it to 165* and wrap it. Then take it to 195* and give it the fork test.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

U are right Puff...but I don't mind the marshmello look cuz I figure it's getting shreaded anyway.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks great Cliff !


----------



## oompappy (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent job Cliff!
Nothin' wrong with a little bit of crispy bark.


----------

